# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  X-Max connectivity

## ww111

Hi All,

This is my first 3d printer and I can't seem to connect.  The WiFi screen on the machine shows an IP address of 0.0.0.0.  Tried connecting the LAN cable and nothing and then went straight to the USB drive and nothing is showing up in the print menu.  Watched about an hour on YouTube but I'm still not there.
All help is greatly appreciated.

Collins (FNG)

----------


## curious aardvark

you need to connect it to your wifi network. 
You won't get a valid ip address until you do. 

Somewhere in the setup menu there should be a network setup option. 

Likewise with a lan cable all you should need to do is tell it to use wired lan (should be more reliable anyway). 

What does the 'manual' say ?

did you try this ?
https://www.qd3dprinter.com/videos/x-max/
scroll to last video on page

----------


## ww111

Many thanks.  I will give that a try once I'm in the shop.

----------

